# Celeste is visiting



## yosie1511 (Apr 21, 2020)

Celeste is visiting my island
Post if you want to visit, I'll send you a PM

Tips are appreciated!


----------



## TinyPrincess (Apr 21, 2020)

I would like to visit.


----------



## DuNcZzZ (Apr 21, 2020)

can i come please


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d like to come!


----------



## Cirice (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Izzycrossing123 (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d love to come visit!


----------



## eremurus (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to visit if you're still taking guests


----------



## -Zora- (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d like to swing by when you get the chance!


----------



## Soldarian (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## kayamishi (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to visit if you're still open!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to swing by if it's still an option. Thanks!


----------



## SakuraJD (Apr 21, 2020)

i would like to visit^^ also, any stars to wish on perhaps~?


----------



## Jhin (Apr 21, 2020)

If you still have room I'd like to drop by!


----------



## yosie1511 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sorry, there were some problems.
I'll send out codes soon!


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to come if you are still open!


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 21, 2020)

I also would like to come over if there is space available!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to visit if possible. ^-^


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 21, 2020)

can i come


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 21, 2020)

I want to come visit too


----------



## CookieIsland (Apr 21, 2020)

Can i come visit?


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 21, 2020)

Interested in visiting.


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## Kanjiidesu (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to come by! I dont have anything to give at the moment tho :C


----------



## drchoo (Apr 21, 2020)

Would like to drop by!


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 21, 2020)

If you're still open I'd like to drop by really quick


----------



## asheu (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! If you’re still open I’d love to come


----------



## yosie1511 (Apr 21, 2020)

It appears there was some kind of error
For the people who I already messaged the dodo code but didn't visit yet
Please send me a PM


----------



## JoeIsDreaming (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come?


----------

